# Premier power assist box???



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Came across an unexpected item on ebay.

I knew that premier was linked to Ames/TapeTech but didn't know that it had tools that matched the TT design. I thought that Premiere was ( when still in operation ) always of its own design.

I ended up buying it, just to have it.

I wonder Who actually designed it?


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Pic #2


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Pic#3


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

They're identical :yes:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

After Ames/Axia bought out Concorde they made them identical to Tape Tech except for color. So after they bought out Premier the same thing might have happened.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Mudslinger said:


> After Ames/Axia bought out Concorde they made them identical to Tape Tech except for color. So after they bought out Premier the same thing might have happened.


Possible, yes....I've just never seen this version before. 

No complaints though, I got it for an excellent price


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> No complaints though,


That is one toy I have never ran before:blink:,,,,, (power assist boxes)

What are some of the pro's and con's you find with them square foot, compared to regular boxes????


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That is one toy I have never ran before:blink:,,,,, (power assist boxes)
> 
> What are some of the pro's and con's you find with them square foot, compared to regular boxes????


The "pro" is that thicker mud can be used with less effort than traditional boxes. With a small handle like the DM closet, you could actually run it with one hand. Obviously, there would be some control loss.

"Cons" could be the added component weight. For the given capacity, I don't find it bothersome but some might.

There is a bit of a learning curve with consistency.. and also, knowing that the wheels need to make contact with the surface first in order to release the pressure plate. In reality though, these boxes are not hard to use but like many things, It just takes the willingness to try. 

I doubt that you would have very much difficulty adapting to these boxes, 2b.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I used power assist for the first 5 years. The main difference, you need to brake a little bit sooner with the power assist. The springs will continue to apply pressure until the next tooth is engaged. 

Basically, you lift the wheels off the board about 3 inches earlier. If not, you WILL have a blob of mud in the box when you start the next seam. Makes for some heavy flagging until you adjust. Or, depending on your mud, you will drop a blob on the floor.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

"Basically, you lift the wheels off the board about 3 inches earlier. If not, you WILL have a blob of mud in the box when you start the next seam."

Also, effected by thickness of mud, position and current strength of springs. 

I've been using them so long now, I don't even think about it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> "Basically, you lift the wheels off the board about 3 inches earlier. If not, you WILL have a blob of mud in the box when you start the next seam."
> 
> Also, effected by thickness of mud, position and current strength of springs.
> 
> I've been using them so long now, I don't even think about it.


The one problem I could see with me at least, is I'm one of those tapers that I run my ceilings with the brake on. I rarely have the wheels touching the ceilings. Walls are a different story though.

So I gather the wheels must be touching, for the power assist to work........ right?:blink:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> The one problem I could see with me at least, is I'm one of those tapers that I run my ceilings with the brake on. I rarely have the wheels touching the ceilings. Walls are a different story though.
> 
> So I gather the wheels must be touching, for the power assist to work........ right?:blink:


Yes, they are supposed to be touching.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> The one problem I could see with me at least, is I'm one of those tapers that I run my ceilings with the brake on. I rarely have the wheels touching the ceilings. Walls are a different story though.


With power assist boxes, you don't have to stop and re-set when boxing a ceiling. On walls, I've boxed 8' high flats off stilts with one. Easier than doing with a regular box.

But other than that, I still run regular boxes, including most often on the ceilings. With no springs on the lids.


----------

